# reds considered inferior?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear is a medium golden. My new puppy (2weeks old today!) will most likely be on the lighter side. 
I'm not sure about the different colors, but I can honestly say I've never seen an ugly golden!!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I've seen some gorgeous reds. Also some beautiful blonds. And Jess is a lovely cinnamon color. Most goldens are stunning no matter what color. It's just a matter of individual preference sometimes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some of the top show dogs in the country are red/gold colors:

Chaoshttp://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=106827 

Cane http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=341092

Diablo http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=150894


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I like all colors except for the almost white ones...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I've read on here, the field lines more often have red colors.
All four of mine have been red males and I loved/love them!
Mine were also all rescues so I wasn't making a choice - just grabbing from whatever bad situation they were in.

I also know a blonde and he is beautiful and sweet too.

To say a dog similar in coloring to yours is "ugly" was in extremely bad taste IMO.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Reds, blondes or white'ish....Golden retriever blood runs deep and they all will be wonderful dogs. I have a red boy and he is a pretty darn good pooch


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm with Sally's mom...anything but the really white ones. Just personal preference, not a criticism of those who do.

I like my Goldens...golden to auburn.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wrigleysmom said:


> Are the lighter goldens considered more attractive than the reds? My friend said she wanted a golden like on air bud. She said the redder ones are considered more of a hunting dog. Benson is a red and I think he is beautiful and he is soo good. She called the " darker ones " ugly.....I think all goldens are gourgeous.
> But is what she said about the reds being more of hunters true? Why is there so much Color variation? Are there reputable breeders that sell reds?


I think you are more likely to find reddish goldens in the field trials vs conformation shows, so that is where the assumption comes from that they are all hunting lines. And it's not always true or the case.

There are a lot of backyard bred goldens who just have the darker coats. They may have field behind them, but that doesn't make them hunting dogs. There are plenty of conformation goldens who have field behind them. Sometimes the same number of generations behind them. 

I have seen frumpy goldens out there - light and dark. The color of the coats isn't the only thing I see when I look at a dog. Some people do though... what can you do. *shrugs*


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I think they are all beautiful even the polar bear white style/type/look ones


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy's from a BYB so I'm not at all sure of his lines, but he's a beautiful deep red and I LOVE it. we actually were really excited that he and us got along so well the first time we met him at 5 weeks... we preferred the darker ones! However, next time we get a golden, I think we'll look for something medium... I like the contrast


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess when I picked Bensy I was looking at his head and face. Not his color. I love him and I think all the color variations are pretty.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

And Bensy is a fine looking dude! Got to love em all!


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Wrigleysmom said:


> Are the lighter goldens considered more attractive than the reds? My friend said she wanted a golden like on air bud. She said the redder ones are considered more of a hunting dog. Benson is a red and I think he is beautiful and he is soo good. She called the " darker ones " ugly.....I think all goldens are gourgeous.
> But is what she said about the reds being more of hunters true? Why is there so much Color variation? Are there reputable breeders that sell reds?


my sister and i were just rewatching air buds for the third time now

and she fell in love with buddy lol

I think its buddy's temperament that is attractive and not his color.

My preference is light red / dark gold with a lot of fur, i tend to like the fluffy look.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have a preference, but my mom was a redhead, my wife is a redhead, and all my goldens have been redheads.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

dborgers said:


> I don't have a preference, but my mom was a redhead, my wife is a redhead, and all my goldens have been redheads.


I can totally understand you don't have any preference...LOL


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Our Crew runs the gambit--from light to dark. My "hunters" (squirrels, chipmunks, moles . . . etc.), are Summer/light golden and Jesse/dark red. Mike is dark red and the only thing he is interested in hunting is a ball (or a stick if a ball is not available--although he has chased a couple of rabbits but I think it's because he saw the white "ball" running right in front of him . Ms. Susie was probably really dark in her younger days and shows no interest in anything but food and loving.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is blonde, but our others were really red. They are all beautiful!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I find a bias here (on the forum) against the blondes, actually- not the reds. I think they're all quite lovely. I will admit to specifically "color shopping"- it wasn't the only or most important factor, but it was my preference to have a lighter shade. Next time, I'll probably look for a red...or maybe a flat coated retriever. Do note that, if you haven't seen the so-called "white" goldens in person, they really aren't quite as white as they photograph. A samoyed, for example, is definitely more pure white than our pup Winter. I also had the pleasure of meeting a white German Shepard, right in our town, on Monday- and that dog, too, was definitely more white than Winter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like any color gold. If you are interested in showing I think you would have to look at what color seems to be the favorite in the judging ring at the moment. I think the judges eyes change over time.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

My Lola is not ugly! LOL!:doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I also had the pleasure of meeting a white German Shepard, right in our town, on Monday- and that dog, too, was definitely more white than Winter.


Because they are actually supposed to be white. 

(both my parents grew up with white german shepherds)

My family is partial to the reds - probably because our first golden was a redhead. And my mom didn't really want a light dog. I'll never forget the first time she saw Danny when we brought him home. She'd come out to stand on the front porch to look down at the front lawn where we had Danny and Sammy doing the meetup out there. Her only comment was "But he's WHITE!" He darkened to a nice sunny golden as he grew up and matured though. 

When we had Sammy and Danny together - I know a lot of people bypassed or ignored Sammy while they rushed up to pet Danny. That kinda upset us... and I suspect it had everything to do with color-typing that people were doing. Sammy was the silky little social lovebug who wanted attention. Danny was all "look but don't touch" when it came to people.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

Our Fred is a red head. Dogs are like babies to me...I think every single one I meet is adorable


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a blonde, and now have a red too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

AlanK said:


> I can totally understand you don't have any preference...LOL


Growing up I was always into blondes. How I ended up with so many redheads can only be explained by how darned sweet they've all been LOL


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have had lights, mediums, and darks. I am sure I shouldn't say this out loud and I hope nobody tells the others but MaggieMae is my favorite. She is dark - dark red. My best hunters were both mediums. My MaggieMae is the worst hunter and hates the guns. Her specialty is cuddles and kisses. I guess she is a lover, not a _hunter_.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our first 2, Scooter and Buck, were full brothers but from different litters, and both were red. In fact, some eople actually thought Buck was an Irirsh Sette. Silly people, he didn't have the long ears, arched neck, nor the real red of Irish. Scooter was our duck retriever, retrieving at 6 months, wonder duck dog.

KayCee and Hunter were a golden, but a darker gold Hunter is my avatar picture. Now Honey is not full golden tho most do think she is. She got her name when we adopted her 9 1/2 years ago becaue hubby sais shelooked like she was made of spun gold. 

Below is picture of Scooter and Ron after a hunt--Scooter was 6 months old. I think each color is beautiful in its own way. Just like the choices of colors in English Setters--have woen gold & white and black & white. I have owned all thesediffernt shaedsin goldensand would loveto woen a cream one.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think all goldens are beautiful, but my first one was a redhead, and I will always have a special place in my heart for the red ones! My blonde girl Flora has definitely wormed her way into my heart though. So.... I guess I love all colors, hah.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We have been blessed over the years with a smaller deep red boy, a med gold boy and now our light (cream/blonde) girl. With Coop, we honestly were rescuing a 7 wk old pup, had no idea his color (made no difference) & he is our lightest but not white. I still love the reds but the light goldens have been a beautiful change. Agree that color is what you see on the outside, but inside they are all goldens 100%. Like all the colors, but will always LOVE the Reds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love all of them, no matter the color. It's the temperament and personality that matter the most to me. After all, you could have the most gorgeous blonde or redhead but if he/she doesn't possess a heart of gold, it won't matter what color he/she is.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

dborgers said:


> Growing up I was always into blondes. How I ended up with so many redheads can only be explained by how darned sweet they've all been LOL


We are still talking about dogs, right? . I love them all.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What kind of friend calls your dog ugly! grrrrrr!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When I was younger I preferred the darker red goldens, as Ive grown up a little bit I can appreciate all shades of Golden  I am not a -huge- fan of the super light golden's... but as long as they have the Golden personality we all love, then i don't care what they look like from the outside!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This picture has been posted on here before, but it shows the range/variety of colors of Golden Retrievers.

I too am more concerned about the personality and temperment of a Golden vs. the color. However, I am very partial to the Reds, absolutely love them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love most goldens- Not a fan of the super light ones though. My fave is red heads though. Lucky was almost the same color as an Irish Setter- Last 1 in the above pic on the left. Buddy getting more of a solid red color 3rd or 4th from the left. I love red headed goldens. They are IMO superior


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the super light ones. They show the dirt


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Leia - light
Reuben - red
Bennett - light
Banker - red

Except for Reuben, who was a hand-me-down-dog, we let the breeder choose the personality to fit with our family. And they have done an excellent job.
I am trying for #4, a rescue, who happens to be light. Afterall, there isn't much difference in going from 3 dogs to 4. If only the hubby would see that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> I'm not a fan of the super light ones. They show the dirt


My Charlie, who was very light in his youth and darkened a bit as he aged, would have been unhappy with you for that comment. He took great pride in keeping himself spotless. People always assumed that I groomed him continuously, but he was self-grooming. 

I didn't choose Charlie for his color. In fact, I didn't choose him at all. I sat on the ground for hours playing with two litters of Golden puppies and _he_ chose me, continually climbing into my lap and licking my face, tugging at my hair and wanting to play. Finally I looked down at him and said, "Alright, I'll write the check!" 

My other Goldens have been luminous gold tones, but they have been part of our family because they had Golden smiles, minds and hearts, not because of their color.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm hoping for a dark colored girl this time, but when it comes right down to it color is probably the last thing on my list of considerations.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I like all colors except for the almost white ones...





Penny's Mom said:


> I'm with Sally's mom...anything but the really white ones.





MikaTallulah said:


> I love most goldens- Not a fan of the super light ones though.





Swampcollie said:


> I'm not a fan of the super light ones.



We get the point. :uhoh: Time to take another break...


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, have to say the tone here is more "in defense of reds" and "against the whites". I've already said I stopped showing Jazz despite his winning results because of spectator comments on his light color. When you've explained for the 500th time that the breed is a cross to begin with so please stop with the snobbery, and people insist your dog is a mutant aberration of the breed, it gets frustrating.

I love my light babies; it was a personal choice. But I also find the cinnamon tones magnificent. I get along with all Goldens...it's their owners I sometimes find challenging!:doh:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had 3 golden retrievers. The first was very blond, the second very red, but faded and added gray as she aged. Our current dog, Max, is light colored, even though his parents are both red. Makes no difference to me. It is the personality that makes a golden a golden.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess the old adage, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" is what is behind your friend's rather blunt opinion. I think another saying might be appropriate here, though......"if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all".


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

i don't think they are inferior, i use to think personality wise there were not alot of difference, but now not sure,both reds i have had are a little different than my golden colored goldens,they have more of a drive when it comes to wild things, they both like the brush,woods ,birds,so that is my experience.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn is red and Rindy is a mixture of blond and light gold. What matters though is their personalities!


----------



## Maxnmurph (Mar 14, 2012)

That's just crazy! Red inferior?? My red golden Max who went to the bridge last year was better looking than most people!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally don't give a hoot what color the dog is... I have seen some lovely dogs in all colors and I have met some not so nice dogs in all colors. 

Color is a personal preference and Golden Retrievers are way more than their color. 

I can say I do think that most "golden retriever people" assume that a lighter colored dog MUST come from an irresponsible breeder and that impacts how they feel about the lighter colors. 

A great temperament is what makes a golden regardless of what color they happen to be.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Shalva said:


> I can say I do think that most "golden retriever people" assume that a lighter colored dog MUST come from an irresponsible breeder and that impacts how they feel about the lighter colors.


I'm not sure whether this notion is born of "color purist" tendencies, or rather a reaction to some unscrupulous breeders touting "english cremes" as superior and selling them for twice the price as reds.

Either way, it's insulting to the breed, whose temperament, intelligence, and working ability are what truly put the "gold" behind "golden".


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

kwhit said:


> We get the point. :uhoh: Time to take another break...


But look at all the quotes of people saying they love ALL Goldens, and that color means nothing! That they judge a dog based on temperament and personality. There are more of those opinions posted here than the ones you quoted.

I know it's probably hard to not feel offended, as our pups are our babies, but I think your guy is super handsome!


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

WrigleysMom,

Ive heard what others have said here, that the reddish goldens tend to have more of a retriever drive and many are used specifically for hunting/field trials, but IMO they are ALL so beautiful, and there are many light colored and dark colored Goldens, so I wouldn't fret too much over it.

PS Wrigley is an awesome name. Cubs fan here!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The breeder of my new puppy asked me what I preferred. I told her I didn't care about sex or color, just personality!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Caesar was a big burly Redhead and Jenni was a (compared to Caesar) petite blonde. I loved both of them beyond measure and when we walked, people seemed to be drawn to both of them equally.

However, when we walked, Caesar would carry his own leash and people always seemed to want to pet him and talk to him first because of that (they thought it was funny to see a dog walk himself). Jenni learned to just wait until people finish with Caesar and then she would walk over to them for her attention.

Pat


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

JazzSkye said:


> I'm not sure whether this notion is born of "color purist" tendencies, or rather a reaction to some unscrupulous breeders touting "english cremes" as superior and selling them for twice the price as reds.
> 
> Either way, it's insulting to the breed, whose temperament, intelligence, and working ability are what truly put the "gold" behind "golden".


I tend to think it is a little of both with a leaning towards the latter...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

When we started looking for a new pup, I was thinking lighter...but Tailer walked over to Hubby and sat down and just looked up at him..."Well, I'm here!" That was it! H started our really golden with slightly darker ear tips and turned more red each day! 

Now I love the Red-Heads...thinner body n coat, higher drive, loves everything n everybody...must be due to being Red, Right!?!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't tell Layla she is inferior - she thinks she is pretty special and the most beautiful dog in the World.

When I got her as a pup the Vet Tech said "ohhh she is going to be a really dark Golden". Her mother was all red, as a matter of fact when we pulled up to the breeders the dogs were out... I saw them from a distance and thought they were Irish setters and someone had made a mistake LOL....Layla lightened a bit with age but in the sunlight she looks mostly red. She is thinner, smaller and has the thinner coat - we think she is very pretty.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

unaffected said:


> But look at all the quotes of people saying they love ALL Goldens, and that color means nothing! That they judge a dog based on temperament and personality. There are more of those opinions posted here than the ones you quoted.


_But_...the lighter colored ones were the _only_ color singled out by people saying they didn't like them. That wasn't a necessary comment to say as it had _nothing_ to do with the subject of this thread. And yes, it does hurt...:no:


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats just your friends opinion. My opinion is your friend is ugly


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

kwhit said:


> _But_...the lighter colored ones were the _only_ color singled out by people saying they didn't like them. That wasn't a necessary comment to say as it had _nothing_ to do with the subject of this thread. And yes, it does hurt...:no:


I agree. But look on the bright side: our dogs don't care one whit about how they look, or how "ugly-hearted" humans judge them. I just got back from an evening romp/swim in the stream with my two; the joy and the gratitude on their faces was just beautiful. 

Kinda puts color quabbling into perspective.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If it changes anything... I'm not a huge fan of DEEEP red.. or LIGHT golden... I like them in the middle.... but as ive said before... as long as they have the Golden temperament, I could care less.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also prefer gold to red colors, but it is just a preference - not saying anything against those who like them whiter, I just personally don't like the very light color.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

JazzSkye said:


> I agree. But look on the bright side: our dogs don't care one whit about how they look, or how "ugly-hearted" humans judge them. I just got back from an evening romp/swim in the stream with my two; the joy and the gratitude on their faces was just beautiful.
> 
> Kinda puts color quabbling into perspective.


I know you're right...but it still stings.  I went back to look at a post about not liking the lighter colored "ones" and there are 7 "thanks" under it. Really?!? I come on this board to share the love of Goldens, _*all*_ Goldens. Not to read negative comments about Chance's color and then to have you guys "thank" one of the posts about it. What's up with that?!? A negative comment that is bound to hurt those of us with the "lighter ones" gets thanked by members here.

Why does anyone have to even mention what color they _don't_ like? It serves no purpose other than to be negative. I get enough prejudice from people when they see Chance, I sure don't need it from a place I come to share him and my love for him and all Goldens. I just don't get it...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

kwhit said:


> _But_...the lighter colored ones were the _only_ color singled out by people saying they didn't like them. That wasn't a necessary comment to say as it had _nothing_ to do with the subject of this thread. And yes, it does hurt...:no:


I don't think it should "hurt" that other people have different preferences. No one said they thought whiter goldens were terrible or ugly or anything, they just said they preferred darker. To be upset over other peoples preferences is being a little overly sensitive. I don't get upset that everyone loves golden retrievers when I have a mutt! No one is criticizing, just talking about our own preferences.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Light ones will always have a special place in my heart as Daisy was our first one and she was a beautiful light colour with honey tones.

From being on this forum I've noticed the red goldens are more popular in the states and the lighter colours over here in the UK. It's their personalities that make them goldens, such beautiful dogs love them all


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> I don't think it should "hurt" that other people have different preferences. No one said they thought whiter goldens were terrible or ugly or anything, they just said they preferred darker. To be upset over other peoples preferences is being a little overly sensitive. I don't get upset that everyone loves golden retrievers when I have a mutt! No one is criticizing, just talking about our own preferences.


I have no problem with anyone having a preference and I _never _said that I did. For someone to say they have a preference is absolutely fine...my problem is when they feel it necessary, for whatever reason, to go on to say that they _don't like_ a certain color. I prefer the light Goldens, but I would _never_ go on to comment on what I don't like. It serves no purpose at all.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine are both 'red' by chance, I don't consider them inferior or superior to any dog, after all ... they are dogs. My male has been mistaken for a setter, my girl for a duck toller - doesn't really matter - I love them and treat them the same, and would regardless what color their coats were. 
It is easy to get offended when people say they don't like your dog for whatever 'reason' but just remember - you have the best dog in the world for you - and that is what matters.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I prefer the lighter tones/shades. Hopefully I can get a puppy on the lighter side.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My wife bought me a red'ish shirt that i will not wear cause I think its ugly....my dog is a beauty however:uhoh:


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I know you're right...but it still stings.  I went back to look at a post about not liking the lighter colored "ones" and there are 7 "thanks" under it. Really?!? I come on this board to share the love of Goldens, _*all*_ Goldens. Not to read negative comments about Chance's color and then to have you guys "thank" one of the posts about it. What's up with that?!? A negative comment that is bound to hurt those of us with the "lighter ones" gets thanked by members here.
> .


You're right on this too. It's just that most days my shell is a little harder. 

The "thank" functon is supposed to be for "a useful post" (mods?) But it's often used more like a scorecard: whenever there is a difference of opinion on the board, you have those who outwardly state their opinions, and "the peanut gallery" of thanks underneath. 

It actually makes me chuckle--kind of like going to a zoo and watching two chimps fight while the others jump up and down in the trees above and throw branches, leaves and fruit peels down on them.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

JazzSkye said:


> You're right on this too. It's just that most days my shell is a little harder.
> 
> The "thank" functon is supposed to be for "a useful post" (mods?) But it's often used more like a scorecard: whenever there is a difference of opinion on the board, you have those who outwardly state their opinions, and "the peanut gallery" of thanks underneath.
> 
> It actually makes me chuckle--kind of like going to a zoo and watching two chimps fight while the others jump up and down in the trees above and throw branches, leaves and fruit peels down on them.


Wow, way too extreme. No one was criticizing lighter colors, no one was being at all rude or inappropriate to post what their preferences are, both in likes and dislikes, and the thanks were just to agree. The thread was started about red goldens and people chimed in. A nice, normal thread does not need to be turned negative with posts like this one. You are turning this thread negative, not the people who said what colors they liked.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm another one who doesn't prefer the deep deep reds or the whites. However, like I said, I've never seen an ugly golden. If my puppy turns out to be on either extreme of the spectrum, I suspect I will grow to love the color because of the dog


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Wow, way too extreme. No one was criticizing lighter colors, no one was being at all rude or inappropriate to post what their preferences are, both in likes and dislikes, and the thanks were just to agree. The thread was started about red goldens and people chimed in. A nice, normal thread does not need to be turned negative with posts like this one. You are turning this thread negative, not the people who said what colors they liked.


Or maybe too close to the mark? Just trying to make people think, m'dear. Why would you "thank" someone who said they didn't care for light goldens?

And how is that when someone points out insensitive behavior, they're the ones who get called on the carpet for turning the thread negative?

That too, might merit some thought.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick and I both have red hair. :wave:


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Mick and I both have red hair. :wave:


So do I. But it's getting grayer by the hour...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> No one was criticizing lighter colors, no one was being at all rude or inappropriate to post what their preferences are, both in likes and dislikes...


Well, you and I are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I do find it both rude and inappropriate to say that you don't like someone's dog's color. _Again_...IMO, to state your preference for a color is fine, but to go on to say what you don't like is uncalled for and unnecessary. Especially when you know that there are those on the board with dogs the color you say you don't like.

I've been a member of a Dane board for over 9 years and I don't recall once that someone has posted about what color Dane they don't like. Not once. Yes, they state their preference, as is expected, but they don't go on to state what they _don't_ like. It just seems so counter productive to our board's message of loving _all_ Goldens _despite_ their differences. 

I can't fault anyone for not liking a certain color, but does it have to be posted for _everyone_ to read? I look at Chance and can't imagine someone not liking his color let alone be vocal about it on a breed board specific to him.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Well, you and I are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I do find it both rude and inappropriate to say that you don't like someone's dog's color. _Again_...IMO, to state your preference for a color is fine, but to go on to say what you don't like is uncalled for and unnecessary. Especially when you know that there are those on the board with dogs the color you say you don't like.
> 
> I've been a member of a Dane board for over 9 years and I don't recall once that someone has posted about what color Dane they don't like. Not once. Yes, they state their preference, as is expected, but they don't go on to state what they _don't_ like. It just seems so counter productive to our board's message of loving _all_ Goldens _despite_ their differences.
> 
> I can't fault anyone for not liking a certain color, but does it have to be posted for _everyone_ to read? I look at Chance and can't imagine someone not liking his color let alone be vocal about it on a breed board specific to him.


kwhit, it took me a minute but I see what you are saying. But I don't think there was any intention on anyone's part to hurt someone's feelings. I personally like all of them. If there was a black golden retriever then I would like it too!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

JazzSkye said:


> Or maybe too close to the mark? Just trying to make people think, m'dear. Why would you "thank" someone who said they didn't care for light goldens?
> 
> And how is that when someone points out insensitive behavior, they're the ones who get called on the carpet for turning the thread negative?
> 
> That too, might merit some thought.


You are condescending and I'm over it. Too much love in the world, not getting caught up in negativity! I love all you guys and all your dogs!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

lynn1970 said:


> kwhit, it took me a minute but I see what you are saying. *But I don't think there was any intention on anyone's part to hurt someone's feelings.*


Oh I don't think anyone did it to intentionally hurt feelings...but when you are constantly being told by every Tom, Dick and Harry that, "There's no way your dog's a Golden because they don't come in that color", or "He's a mix, who told you he was a Golden?", you tend to get a little sensitive on the subject of color. And then to face/read negative comments here, in a place you believed loved all shades of Golden, it's a little disheartening.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Well, you and I are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I do find it both rude and inappropriate to say that you don't like someone's dog's color. _Again_...IMO, to state your preference for a color is fine, but to go on to say what you don't like is uncalled for and unnecessary. Especially when you know that there are those on the board with dogs the color you say you don't like.
> 
> I've been a member of a Dane board for over 9 years and I don't recall once that someone has posted about what color Dane they don't like. Not once. Yes, they state their preference, as is expected, but they don't go on to state what they _don't_ like. It just seems so counter productive to our board's message of loving _all_ Goldens _despite_ their differences.
> 
> I can't fault anyone for not liking a certain color, but does it have to be posted for _everyone_ to read? I look at Chance and can't imagine someone not liking his color let alone be vocal about it on a breed board specific to him.


I can see your point! I for one would never want to hurt your feelings, I think your dog is beautiful! I just meant to say that I didn't think it was meant with any malice. I respect the way you explained yourself and I definitely have read it, thought about it, and will be cognizant of it the next time something like this comes up! Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I've been a member of a Dane board for over 9 years and I don't recall once that someone has posted about what color Dane they don't like. Not once.


But unlike golden retrievers, they have quite a diversity of colors that are allowed. Not shades like with goldens. Different colors. Like 5 or 6? 

FWIW - I don't like the harlequin or the merle colors.  My cousin had a harlequin and while it was a nice dog, I just really didn't like the coloring. 

I feel the same way about the blue merle coloring with collies. I REALLY don't like it. Especially the light eyes. Yuck. 

People are allowed to have opinions. That's what makes us human. And honestly while I'm a dog person through and through - I'm honest enough to recognize when dogs are really frumpy-dumpy looking. I don't think they are all beautiful - even if I do think every dog has it's good points and is lovable. 

It's a different thing to deliberately tell somebody openly that their dog is ugly or criticize their dog. I guess where I stand, it's about the same as telling somebody that their kids are downright trollish looking. It's wrong, even if it is true. You do not insult people to their face. And insulting somebody's dog or child is pretty close to insulting them personally.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Personally I love all of our K-9 friends... grey, black, yellow, white, ivory, red, amber, cream, mixture of all said...etc. I do not think I would like a blue dog even though it is my favorite color.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> You are condescending and I'm over it. Too much love in the world, not getting caught up in negativity! I love all you guys and all your dogs!


You took a tongue-in-cheek response for condescension-- but if the "m'dear" was too familiar for you, then I do apologize. 

But I will point out that you didn't answer the questions. You can't just accuse someone of polluting a thread and then disappear when they take it up with you. 



kwhit said:


> Oh I don't think anyone did it to intentionally hurt feelings...but when you are constantly being told by every Tom, Dick and Harry that, "There's no way your dog's a Golden because they don't come in that color", or "He's a mix, who told you he was a Golden?", you tend to get a little sensitive on the subject of color. And then to face/read negative comments here, in a place you believed loved all shades of Golden, it's a little disheartening.


Once again: I can relate, and I totally agree. There's a big difference between "insensitivity" and "malice", but they both do sting.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> But unlike golden retrievers, they have quite a diversity of colors that are allowed. Like 5 or 6?


And there are least 5 or 6 "shades" of color that are allowed in Goldens, correct? I don't know what that has to do with stating a dislike for something that is so _very_ special to other members. It's unnecessary and counter productive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> And there are least 5 or 6 "shades" of color that are allowed in Goldens, .


Shades are DIFFERENT than colors. 

Golden is the main shade with lighter, lighter, lighter, darker, darker, darker.

They are NOT supposed to be white.

They are NOT supposed to be red. 

Great Danes come in black.

They come in brown.

They come white and black.

They come in merle.

Different colors.

I'm sure that the great dane board would have had something to say if people were breeding an improper color or deliberately breeding for colors that are not accepted in the AKC standard. I don't know enough about the breed, but I assume there are colors that are not allowed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We all have colors we like more, nothing wrong in saying that, i also don't prefer the real light golden color, doesn't mean i don't like the dog, alot of people think the reds ,have setter in them,and ask.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> I'm sure that the great dane board would have had something to say if people were breeding an improper color or deliberately breeding for colors that are not accepted in the AKC standard. I don't know enough about the breed, but I assume there are colors that are not allowed.


There are...fawniquins, merliquins, blue harls, brindlequins, chocolate and more. _But_, they all say those colors are beautiful, and if they feel those colors are not beautiful, they don't mention it because there are members with dogs in each one of those colors. What they do voice a dislike for are the ethics of the breeders themselves, not the dog's individual characteristics...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> There are...fawniquins, merliquins, blue harls, brindlequins, chocolate and more. _But_, they all say those colors are beautiful, what they go after are the ethics of the breeders themselves, not the dog's individual characteristics...


But in praising and cooing about those colors and the looks of the dogs, aren't they in fact encouraging those breeders to continue the fad?

If you had a fawniquin or a pure white great dane and had a lot of people raving about how beautiful your dog was, wouldn't you go back to the same breeder to buy the next dog and keep that breeder in business?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

JazzSkye said:


> But I will point out that you didn't answer the questions. You can't just accuse someone of polluting a thread and then disappear when they take it up with you.


Okay, fair enough! Ill explain! My issue lf "negativity" was not with the fact that you thought that what people were saying about white colored goldens was insensitive or hurtful. What seemed so negative and meant to instigate were the comments about "the peanut gallery" and comparing members to chimps in a zoo. Those comments are the reason I said it was you turning the thread negative.

Just a few posts back, I responded to Kwhit's explanation of her feelings by saying that I understood and I'll bear it in mind and that I never meant to be hurtful.

Also, let's remember that people do leave the computer to do other things, so let's give them a bit of time before we say that they "disappear," I am six hours ahead in Paris and eating dinner with family!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> But in praising and cooing about those colors and the looks of the dogs, aren't they in fact encouraging those breeders to continue the fad?


They don't praise and coo, (your words), over the colors they just don't want those members that have dogs in that color to feel that they're inferior. They educate on breeders and their practices as we do here on this board, but in doing that, any dislike of a color isn't mentioned. Why should they and why should we? Plus, there are a lot of very reputable breeders of Goldens that breed for the lighter shade, some of which are members of this board. This can not be said of breeders that breed Danes for the sole purpose of producing the off colors mentioned. 

Again, it's just how I feel and I respect you and everyone else on the board to post whatever they feel is right. I just don't have to agree with the message those posts tend to convey to those of us that are directly affected...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, I just want to reiterate that I would never want to speak ill of anyone's dogs in any way. I only meant to say that I don't think anyone was trying to be insulting. All of your dogs are beautiful and wonderful and I love that we have such a wide variety here!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen, I owned two reddish goldens and I know exactly how it feels to have your dog ignored or passed by because people just aren't attracted to them. It's not fun. It's annoying - especially when people aren't discreet about what they think.

But I don't really have a problem with people saying that we shouldn't be encouraging people to breed for coloring. I'm not thrilled when I hear about people who come forward and say they want the darkest possible red golden. It's like these people are compensating for what they themselves lack or something. :bowl: But the downside is they will probably be matched up with a dog who is either very poorly bred (because color was the only 'need' for the breeder) or too much dog for the owner (because the breeder was selecting dogs for a purpose, color was not an issue, I think reds or darker colors are stronger traits than the blonder colors). 




> They educate on breeders and their practices as we do here on this board, but in doing that, any dislike of a color isn't mentioned. Why should they and why should we?


Not being a member of the forum, I have no idea what they are saying nor am I in a position to feel sensitive about what they DO say about coloring, colors, dogs. 

I do think that being extremely sensitive about what people think about colors and attributing it to your own dog isn't fair to people. I doubt that people are saying it about YOUR dog particularly. 

I imagine they are mainly stating that they really don't like the coloring themselves and aren't one of those that think "blonder is better".

And there are DEFINITELY people in the golden retriever world who think blonder is better. 

*laughs* I met one this past Christmas when we went to a tree farm to chop a tree down. The owner came out to see Jacks and then started talking about how he had an English Creme golden in the shop. And was raving about how special the color was or whatnot. Apparently his dog did not have as much coat as Jacks does, or so the guy said. Still, he kept going on about his English creme. I listened very nicely and did not say a single word about what I thought. About the same way when I meet people with Doodles. I have met nice doodles, but again... I've met lots of mixed breeds I like who don't have any poodle in them.  



> Plus, there are a lot of very reputable breeders of Goldens that breed for the lighter shade, some of which are members of this board.


Yep... and I think part of what makes them reputable is they are not breeding or selling dogs strictly based on color. And they are not going to sell their puppies to somebody who just wants a "white golden". 

I'd like to see somebody ask Shalva for one.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also think its a matter of simplicity to say "I don't like the extreme reds or whites" vs saying "I like the blondes, and the champaines, and the goldens, and the medium goldens, etc, etc, etc". There are so many shades in the golden spectrum that it is easier to say the negative because there are less of them to name.

Also, I've noticed a trend here for some people to thank every post written in a thread. 

I also feel sorry that anyone is feeling hurt about this. I don't think that is anyone's intention.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's what I think of Reds LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Is the world so boring that people need to argue over the color of a dog?? 

All Goldens are beautiful, IMO. Just like humans, it's not the color that makes you like or dislike, its usually temperment/personality. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

If a breeder does all clearances on their dogs, runs a small operation where the dogs are kept in the house and well cared for, sells them for a rate that is not inflated, and does an excellent job socializing the pups, does the fact that the breeder specializes in one color (such as so-called "white" or cream) automatically make that breeder not reputable? Just curious.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

debra1704 said:


> If a breeder does all clearances on their dogs, runs a small operation where the dogs are kept in the house and well cared for, sells them for a rate that is not inflated, and does an excellent job socializing the pups, does the fact that the breeder specializes in one color (such as so-called "white" or cream) automatically make that breeder not reputable? Just curious.


1. Are they picking studs/females only based on color? Vs having generations of temperament, trainability, health in mind as well?

2. Are they following the code of ethics set by the GRCA? Specifically, breeding only adults (who are old enough to have all their clearances), having all clearances done, etc?

3. Are they involved with the breed in any way?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

To clarify, I asked that if a breeder had already done all clearances on sire & dam, and had health/temperament in mind, does the fact that the breeder is also breeding for a specific color too automatically make that breeder not reputable? Isn't it okay to pick a dog to breed with that has temperament, health, intelligence, trainability AND the look you're going for? And are only breeders who show their dogs considered reputable?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

debra1704 said:


> To clarify, I asked that if a breeder had already done all clearances on sire & dam, and had health/temperament in mind, does the fact that the breeder is also breeding for a specific color too automatically make that breeder not reputable? Isn't it okay to pick a dog to breed with that has temperament, health, intelligence, trainability AND the look you're going for? And are only breeders who show their dogs considered reputable?


I didn't see the bit about clearances. I just read from the small operation onward. 

Then yes, I would see those as good breeders imo. Even if I don't know how temperament can be thoroughly tested if these dogs never leave the home farm. 

And intelligence and trainability doesn't mean anything if those dogs have not been trained further than household manners, whatever that means for that particular breeder. 

I have purchased a golden from a breeder like that (Jacks came from one), but I acknowledge that my dog is too soft and sensitive in some ways. 

"Reputable" depends on their relationship they have with the club referrals and other breeders in the area. Their reputation for producing good dogs and maintaining a solid relationship with their buyers through problems that happen - even with the best breeders. 

The question I have to ask is how can a breeder be reputable if s/he doesn't have anything to do with local clubs, doesn't train at local clubs, doesn't do anything with the dogs other than keep them as pets between breedings... and are otherwise invisible to those people who would be giving referrals? 

ETA - I have to add here on the intelligence and trainability - I had to laugh because my sister's cat can sit on command, give paw on command, and roll over on command. That somewhat tells you something about either the cat's intelligence or the difficulty of those tricks. But there are some people who base "intelligence" and "trainability" on the dog's ability to sit on command. That alone is not going to win obedience competitions or field trials though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kwhit said:


> I know you're right...but it still stings.  I went back to look at a post about not liking the lighter colored "ones" and there are 7 "thanks" under it. Really?!? I come on this board to share the love of Goldens, _*all*_ Goldens. Not to read negative comments about Chance's color and then to have you guys "thank" one of the posts about it. What's up with that?!? A negative comment that is bound to hurt those of us with the "lighter ones" gets thanked by members here.
> 
> Why does anyone have to even mention what color they _don't_ like? It serves no purpose other than to be negative. I get enough prejudice from people when they see Chance, I sure don't need it from a place I come to share him and my love for him and all Goldens. I just don't get it...


I may have thanked the post you are referring to. I think you know how much I love all goldens and that's why I do rescue work. But the reason I thanked that post is because of the breeders who market the "white" or "english" goldens and sell them for a premium because people actually think that the terms thrown out make them superior to other goldens stink, in my opinion. That's also why I don't care for doodles. The dogs themselves are very precious and so easy to love. But the breeders exploit these animals to make more money and leave the owners with all the health issues that go along with poorly bred dogs (and I have two rescuds, poorly bred dogs). That doesn't make the dogs less worthy of love, but it does mean that we need to encourage the breeding of these dogs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I want to add to this... 

I understand the feelings that KWhit, Debra, Jazz, and some others have mentioned. I know that there are those who have lighter dogs who have left the forum because of the same feelings that these guys have expressed.... I know that I almost left for the forum for the same reason. 

There is an undertone that exists about the lighter dogs. Once you are here for a while you realize that it is directed at the disreputable breeders but it is hard to not feel like your beloved dog is being attacked because of their color. 

I have said this before and will say it again... there are reputable breeders of english/european goldens... but they are few and far between and they can be hard to find. 

A disreputable breeder is a disreputable breeder regardless of what style of dog you have... and it is important to remember that a golden is a golden is a golden.. regardless of how light or dark their coat is.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Who of us on here,could not love a golden,no matter what color, they are simply the best dogs.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

AlanK said:


> I do not think I would like a blue dog even though it is my favorite color.


Now I have the Blue's Clues theme song stuck in my head!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My heart golden that passed away almost two years ago was a red and my sweet new baby Didge is more the lighter color. 
There is NOTHING not to love in a golden, either light or dark...they are all lovely and sweet sweet souls...


----------



## mustangrn (May 1, 2012)

There's no such thing as an inferior Golden!! They are all supreme.
I'm also a redhead :wave:


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

My 5 month old boy 
his name is Laddu ..... spectra active ... over pampered and super sweet and loving little boy 

I really think dark gold to red and white Golden's are really good to look at... may be few clubs don't consider it ..... but still they are pretty and no lesser golden ..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shalva said:


> it is important to remember that a golden is a golden is a golden.. regardless of how light or dark their coat is.


I sure am sorry for some of the hurtful comments. I do think it is directed at the unscrupulous breeders, but I also understand how it could hurt if you have a light colored golden.

I know if I met a light colored golden, I'd pet it's hair off if given the chance, but that applies to them all really.

Light, medium, dark or even mixed - they are all beautiful to me.

I even like most other breeds and little mixes too (thank goodness).


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't think any color is inferior to another. I've heard of people preferring lighter goldens and vice versa. All a matter of personal preference. I love all goldens but if I were to choose one for myself I prefer medium gold to light red.

My first golden Rocky was a redhead and now my Champ started out as a light gold/blond as a youngster and darkened to a medium gold as he aged. He has white paws, underbelly, chest, etc with medium gold back and ears. I love goldens with that contrast on their coat especially.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What happened to me yesterday has a direct correlation as to why I feel so upset when people on this board make comments about lighter Goldens. It may give those of you some insight as to why those of us with "almost white" Goldens are senstive about their color.

I took Chance to a local pet store with self wash bathing facilities. I wanted him pretty for family that were coming over to celebrate Mother's Day. As I was finishing up with his bath another woman came in with her two Goldens. They were really beautiful, (of course), and I told her that. She looked at me, thanked me, and then she looked at Chance kind of weird. 

She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all". She then turned around and never looked our way again. I just stared at her back for a moment and then turned back toward Chance. 

There he was standing in the tub staring at me wagging his tail. He had no idea what that woman had just said about him. He was just grinning his huge Golden grin and trying to give me kisses.  I gave him a hug and told him I loved him. 

I hurried up with his bath and left. I cried all the way home. I know that's silly to be so upset about what a stranger said about the color of my dog, but it happens so much and Chance is such a sweetheart that to hear words about him that are negative kills me. He loves me with all his heart and I love him so much. So that's why it makes me upset to come on here and have to face the same prejudice that I get from total strangers.

From now on, I'm just going to leave color threads alone. I think it's better that way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

kwhit - you've got to find some nicer friends to hang with!!!!!! (I know - nasty pet store lady wasn't a friend)......

Chance's grin and wagging tail means he has a wonderful temperment and would be "someone" I'd love to know. You saying you wanted him to "look pretty for family" means you are someone I'd like to know too.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

kwhit said:


> She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all". She then turned around and never looked our way again. I just stared at her back for a moment and then turned back toward Chance.


That is just a horrible thing to say to someone and speaks volumes about her as a person. Even if you feel that way, the correct response is "thank you, your's is beautiful too" Too bad her dogs golden personality hasn't rubbed off on her.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all". She then turned around and never looked our way again"

It is a shame you felt hurt by her ugly comment. Too bad you didn't find out who she was "in the breed" for your own benefit.
If someone acted in this manner to me I wouldn't want to ever recommend their kennel/breedings to anyone. Her dogs may be beautiful but I can't possibly see her being supportive of her puppy people if she cannot act decently to a kind stranger.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kwhit said:


> What happened to me yesterday has a direct correlation as to why I feel so upset when people on this board make comments about lighter Goldens. It may give those of you some insight as to why those of us with "almost white" Goldens are senstive about their color.
> 
> I took Chance to a local pet store with self wash bathing facilities. I wanted him pretty for family that were coming over to celebrate Mother's Day. As I was finishing up with his bath another woman came in with her two Goldens. They were really beautiful, (of course), and I told her that. She looked at me, thanked me, and then she looked at Chance kind of weird.
> 
> ...


I have had similar experiences at shows... I took Kaelyn to a show when she was like 12 weeks old, we had another dog entered it was an outdoor show and I watched some of the golden exhibitors actually sneer at her and point and I thought to myself what kind of people/person makes nasty faces at a puppy. 

then you come to a place where people are supposed to love goldens and you get that same undertone... most don't come right out and say it but I can't tell you how many threads I have commented on where I have felt the same undertone as you have. I have decided however, that as a reputable breeder of english/uk/european or whatever the heck you want to call them, that it is important for folks to see my dogs and to know that ALL breeders who admire this style of dogs are not scumbag breeders. 

Preferences are just that preferences. I don't understand the attitudes however. 

Like I have said... I have seen light dogs that I have admired as well as dark dogs I ahve admired and every color in between... in a breed like goldens honestly color is the least of our problems.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

kwhit said:


> She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all".
> 
> I cried all the way home. I know that's silly to be so upset about what a stranger said about the color of my dog, but it happens so much and Chance is such a sweetheart that to hear words about him that are negative kills me.


I am angry for you. That attitude is disgusting. And it is not silly at all; I'd be crying too.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree that that is horrible and nasty and unnecessary, but I think that speaks to the personality of that woman, not of you and your dog. I wouldn't let it get to me. I've had people tell me Ry is too skinny or funny looking at the park, I've even had one or two PMs telling me I don't belong here because Ry isn't really a golden. I shrug it off, it's their problem not mine, I won't give it the time of day.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I challenge anybody to call Comet ugly.











In all seriousness, though, what makes a dog good looking is good breed type. Good structure, good coat, and good personality make a dog attractive. Which particular shade of gold he is goes way down the list.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kwhit said:


> She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all".


That's horrendous. It's plain old bad manners. It's one thing to discuss conformation and breed type and to discuss what colors might help or hurt a dog in a show ring or what role color plays in a breeding program. It's quite another to make a personal comment, unsolicited, putting somebody's dog down. And in response to a compliment no less!

I'm so sorry you cried! It stinks how much somebody else's callous arrogance can bring you down. You know you shouldn't care what they say, but you do anyway and it hurts.

For what it's worth, I think Chance is very handsome.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Comet is gorgeous! 

And so is Chance! Anyone who says otherwise is a fool!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I challenge anybody to call Comet ugly.


I rarely dismiss a challenge........however in this case I will Comet is a fine looking ambassador of the breed we all love!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Color Blind...*

I'm a GR lover. We've had two adult rescued GRs -- one light gold and one medium gold -- and now have 11 month old Maisie, what some people (but not her breeder at the time -- she's since changed her approach!) would label an "English cream". She's very light as you might be able to see in my small picture of her at 3 months. We didn't choose her for her color -- any color of well-bred GR puppy would have thrilled us! You can call me Golden Retriever Color Blind -- within the limits of the breed standard since that's what's good for the breed.

Maisie is quite light, but not white, and is tipped and fringed in light gold. We think she's beautiful. People stop us and say she is (although sometimes they're still surprised she's a GR). What my DH and I are happiest about is that she is a GR through-and-through in her temperament and intelligence and eagerness to please. 

(For any of you who may have seen my after-the-fact question about her breeder, I do have some lingering concerns, but they aren't about how Maisie's color was marketed to us.)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen - what that woman said was completely appalling.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments...

And honestly, it usually doesn't bother me as much as it did yesterday, but for some reason her words really hurt. It wasn't the first time another Golden owner commented on Chance, in fact it happens _a lot_. Some of the comments aren't as nasty as hers, (some are, though), but they definitely don't leave any doubt on how they feel about his color. My daughter and I were even asked, in a somewhat roundabout way, to leave a Golden rescue event because of Chance. My daughter was 9 at the time and it upset her enough to make her cry. I tried to explain why, and she understood a little, but she still felt bad.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't believe what the woman said to you, no wonder you were upset, people can be so rude and ignorant! 

She clearly must have been jealous of Chance because he is gorgeous


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never met a golden that I didn't think was beautiful. It's their smiling faces and endearing personalities that win me over every time.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That comment is terrible and you should consider the source. That woman has no class at all and is just ignorant. I feel the golden is more then just the color...it is the personality which is different then many dogs. They need to be with their person(s), they love to LEANNNNN, they are so innocent and wear their emotions on their sleeves. Both my goldens, blond and red, show these personality types and both are beautiful in their unique individual ways. 

How could anyone say what they did to you and feel like they were a good person? Feel sorry for her; she does not know what it means to just be nice and obviously has something lacking in her own live to spew just bad vibes out to an innocent soul. I am very sorry it happened to you... please do not let her ignorance get you down...

K


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> Some of the comments aren't as nasty as hers, (some are, though), but they definitely don't leave any doubt on how they feel about his color. My daughter and I were even asked, in a somewhat roundabout way, to leave a Golden rescue event because of Chance. My daughter was 9 at the time and it upset her enough to make her cry. I tried to explain why, and she understood a little, but she still felt bad.


I can't comprehend people being that rude. Especially rescue. 

Were there other reasons why they would act that way? Was it because he comes from a breeder?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

kwhit said:


> She said, "I'd tell you your Golden was pretty also, but he's really not a true Golden. Sorry, but those of us involved heavily in the breed don't like his color at all". She then turned around and never looked our way again. I just stared at her back for a moment and then turned back toward Chance.


I can't believe she said that to you! If anyone does that again just tell them that at least your dog has manners, something they apparently are sorely lacking...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kwhit said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments...
> 
> And honestly, it usually doesn't bother me as much as it did yesterday, but for some reason her words really hurt. It wasn't the first time another Golden owner commented on Chance, in fact it happens _a lot_. Some of the comments aren't as nasty as hers, (some are, though), but they definitely don't leave any doubt on how they feel about his color. My daughter and I were even asked, in a somewhat roundabout way, to leave a Golden rescue event because of Chance. My daughter was 9 at the time and it upset her enough to make her cry. I tried to explain why, and she understood a little, but she still felt bad.


Didn't their mothers ever tell them if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. That is like telling a mother your kid is hideous- Even if they are you don't say it. You would find something positive to say or just keep your mouth shut.

Chance is a sweet heart and should be applauded for representing the breed well. 

I prefer red head for myself but all goldens are beauties in their own right. I have met some physically ugly dogs but their personalities made them adorable. I also know some gorgeous show dogs that have the personalities of dead fish.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> I can't comprehend people being that rude. Especially rescue.
> 
> Were there other reasons why they would act that way? Was it because he comes from a breeder?


Don't they all come from breeders? Chance came from a BYB that tries to come across as responsible. Unfortunately, many people are fooled by them. 

The rescue wasn't really being rude, they just got tired of all the people asking if they ever got "white Goldens like the one over there..." I felt bad but it was a definite time to educate, which is what I did every time someone asked me about him. I could see the rescue's point and that's how I tried to explain it to my daughter.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> Don't they all come from breeders? Chance came from a BYB that tries to come across as responsible. Unfortunately, many people are fooled by them.


Yep... but the way some people in rescue are... they can become pretty upset and angsty when people get a dog from a breeder instead of adopting from a rescue.



> The rescue wasn't really being rude, they just got tired of all the people asking if they ever got "white Goldens like the one over there..."


I think they were pretty rude and pigheaded in the way they treated you and your daughter.

I've been to rescue events with my dogs (the ones at stores where I was there shopping and then stopping over to drop treats off). I have purebreds. Most dogs that go through these rescues are mixed breeds. There are always people there who look at the purebred beautiful trained and quiet golden retriever and pay more attention to him than to the dogs there. And in fact one time somebody tried adopting Jacks - literally. 

I have never had a rescue person come up and tell me to take my dog away. I would have been appalled at the lack of courtesy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> Yep... but the way some people in rescue are... they can become pretty upset and angsty when people get a dog from a breeder instead of adopting from a rescue.


I didn't get Chance from a breeder...he was a re-home off of craigslist. 

I know one of the volunteers from the rescue, (she was a customer of mine at the time), and I had asked her about it when she came in my store a few weeks later. It was difficult for her to comment as she wasn't at the event, but she said that they had dogs for adoption there and they might have been concerned that people kept asking if they ever got his color. 

I have to admit, he stood out because there weren't any other Goldens as light as he was. I'm sure the same could be said if there were all light Goldens and there was a red, everyone would want the red. I think it's just human nature to want what's "different".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I didn't get Chance from a breeder...he was a re-home off of craigslist.


Same thing though. He was purchased or adopted him from a breeder. I have very dear good friends in rescue who unfortunately see things black and white like that.



> but she said that they had dogs for adoption there and they might have been concerned that people kept asking if they ever got his color.
> 
> I have to admit, he stood out because there weren't any other Goldens as light as he was.


Again - that's no excuse. 

So your dog stood out. So what. Lots of dogs stand out in comparision to some of the dogs who wind up in some shelters.

They showed a clear lack of courtesy and pigheadness in their treatment of you.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripley is a Light Gold (Looks just like Air Bud). I Love her colouring, but am not opposed to dark or super light. They are all beautiful


----------



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

I love 'em all!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Karen, I am getting in late here, but our two golden kids are very light also. I had no pick in their colors in that Kye was a phone call from a trainer I left my business card with who had an almost 5 mo old girl she was working with in conformation who's owners had a serious medical emergency and they couldn't pay her anymore, but couldn't take the pup back. I got her for fees paid by trainer for shots & food, nothing more and almost free. Coop was a pup from a one time litter who was not wanted (1 too many pups) and was on his way to a kill shelter. We picked him up unseen. Both turned out to be very light. Kye and I went to conformation class, was pretty well booted out by a horrible golden owner for her color. Took Kye to an AKC show early to see the ring set up (we were leaving) when a ring steward nicely told me that Kye's color would be DQ. All hurt, but took a deep breath and entered her in puppy classes at the International shows, she did very well and received her puppy Int'l and Nat'l titles, so did Coop. 

I got tougher. Color means nothing, it is the dog and the joy we have doing what ever they love to do. Each class we enter, I must spend time telling them Kye and Coop are purebreds and I have a picture (the one here) that I show people so try to educate them on our golden colors. I know I can't show in AKC, and that is fine, but we work our hardest to be the best pair in every obedience class. Think we work harder to prove that color has nothing to do with intellegence, the classic Golden temperment and all round beauty of the breed - no matter the color, Kye and Coop are golden through and through! 

I don't take offense when people say they prefer a certain color and don't care for the lighter ones. Frankly I have forgotten my two are light, cause to me they are honestly golden and for whatever reason I don't see them as any color. I think each are just stating their preference. No hurt intended. I will not put blame into their words even though I have been literally verbally attacked for adding to the breeding of light goldens by having two. These people are truly ignorant and I pitty them for their litter blindness and heartless words. They are sad and should be pitied. 

I have loved my little red boy, adored my huge ox of a blonde and love the difference in my now two light ones. I am not a breeder and like showing off the other end of the spectrum of color to people who do not know. If they like...fine, if not...fine, I just know these two own my heart and am trying to do the best by them I can. They love me in return. I could care less if they had 2 tails. I love the light colors, but really loved our red boy, not for his color, but for his heart. 

I love Chance (Lucy too - she always makes me smile), and hope Coop ends up like him. To me a golden is what is inside, the outside is just a coat they wear. But people can have their preferences and say them, it doesn't mean it is what "I" feel, and I know this is what they mean.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the very light color goldens. My husband loves the red. As you can see Kasey is neither of those colors but we could not love her anymore! They are all beautiful no matter what color!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

When I read your post about Chance and where it was coming from, I had tears in my eyes. For anyone that knows a golden, it is not for their color, it is for their heart.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca is a red head. Seriously tell that woman if she has nothing nice to say, shut her mouth up. All goldens, in my opinion, regardless of their colors, are beautiful.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Luccagr said:


> Lucca is a red head. Seriously tell that woman if she has nothing nice to say, shut her mouth up. All goldens, in my opinion, regardless of their colors, are beautiful.


Lucca is absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Luccagr said:


> Lucca is a red head. Seriously tell that woman if she has nothing nice to say, shut her mouth up. All goldens, in my opinion, regardless of their colors, are beautiful.


Amen! Lucca is gorgeous. Redheads inferior? Poppycock. All Goldens are beautiful. All dog are beautiful. All cats too! Some people, not so much. That's attitudes, not looks.

Andy


----------

